# Figure-Competitor-to-be Here!



## Velvet (Aug 20, 2004)

Hello all,
I'm fairly new to this forum (been browsing for a couple of months) and I really love it!  There's a wealth of knowledge here and I really like the fact that there are many successful/helpful women BB's and fitness enthusiasts here!  I'm looking forward to starting a log here and would really appreciate some honest critiquing!

About me:
Age: 32
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 131lb
Bf: 17-18%.. (when last checked) you be the judge, I'll attach photos
Goal: get down to 12 - 13% by October 17th for our local Body Building and Fitness Show.  I will be competing in the figure catagory.   

I currently have a coach that designs my meals and workouts and she rocks!   

I hit the weights 4 days a week with an Upper Body (Vertical Push/Pull) Lower Body (Hip dominant) Upper Body (Horizontal Push/Pull) Lower Body (Quad dominant) split.  I do HIIT (12 sets 20sec:40sec) 2 times a week and steady state cardio for 40min 2 times a week (mountain biking).

Starting Monday, most of my carbs (except post-workout of course) will be eliminated as I'll only have 8 weeks to go until my show.   I will be incorporating carb cycling in my competition diet plan.

I'm looking foward to learning more about competition dieting (as this is my first competition) and chatting with others about the fitness lifestyle!  Thanks for listening..please look for my log on Monday, I'd really appreciate any input you have to offer!!    

Pic 1 Taken about 4 weeks ago..will be taking more pics this weekend


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 20, 2004)

I wish you the best of luck!   Keep us posted.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi from a fellow figure competitor... just finished my first competitive season.
You're gonna have a blast, good luck with all your preparation, enjoy the journey!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

Good luck.  You're def. going to have fun ONCE you get to the competition.  You're just now on the pre-comp rollar coaster....hang on and don't go of your goal!!!!!!!

Which federation are you competing in?

Babs


----------



## Velvet (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks so much for your kind words JLB, Brit and Babsie...I just checked out your photo galleries (for all of you)...WOW...very very inspiring!!  Glad I came here!    

Babsie, I'm competing in a local show at level 2 (Kingston's) that is sanctioned by the OPA (Ontario Physique Association) which qualifies you (at the proper level) for the Canadians (CFFB) and then on to the IFFB.  I attended my first BB and Fitness show last year (Kingston's 2003) and I was HOOKED...my coach is also training for the same comp but she's entering BB this year.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Welcome to IM

You look good, good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

Welcome to IM and good luck!  

And feel free to post lots of pics!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2004)

Velveteyes welcome to IM!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM and good luck!
> 
> And feel free to post lots of pics!


Yea, what he said...


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Looking Great! I wish you the very best with the competition!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome Velveteyes,

Good luck on your goals. You are right there are many women here who can and will help you . There are also many guys who can and will help you . Beware the wolves ! Just kidding  

Get that journal started ! List your wo's and diet and you will be amazed at the help you will recieve. 

Hope you don't mind but i resized your pic for your avi. hope it works for you . i downloaded a new avatar resizer and have been playing today 

Gary


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome Velveteyes,
> 
> Good luck on your goals. You are right there are many women here who can and will help you . There are also many guys who can and will help you . Beware the wolves ! Just kidding
> 
> ...



Thanks so much gwcaton...yes, I'm staring my journal this afternoon after my workout!  Thanks for the pics    ...even tho I'm in I.T. myself I can never get these pics the right size lol


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2004)

There, now you can actually see me in my avi..hee hee, thanks Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> There, now you can actually see me in my avi..hee hee, thanks Gary


Looking good !


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking good !



Ditto if that's you in your Avi


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ditto if that's you in your Avi


Thanks ! Thats me


----------



## Vieope (Aug 23, 2004)

_You should meet Vieope. 
Welcome  _


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You should meet Vieope.
> Welcome  _



HI Vieope, do you always talk in the third person lol.  I think someone killed your bunny


----------



## Jules31 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey!  Your pics are awesome, can't wait to get mine in!  I'm training for my 1st figure show that is May 21st.  I'm excited and nervous, and I'm sure you are too.  Good luck!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2005)

Jules31 said:
			
		

> Hey!  Your pics are awesome, can't wait to get mine in!  I'm training for my 1st figure show that is May 21st.  I'm excited and nervous, and I'm sure you are too.  Good luck!



ha ha, welcome to IM Jules, this is actually an old journal, my comp was back in October (didnt' end up competing for several reasons) but there are other girls getting ready for competition on this site!!  Good luck, start a journal so we can follow along


----------

